# Deva Asylum - June 09



## piesrme (Jun 10, 2009)

My first visit to Deva and probably my last as it looks like it wont be there much longer. Thanks to Nate again! A real shame to see parts of the site being knocked down but on the flip side meant I could have a relaxed walk around with all the noisey workmen!

Really could have used a tripod as parts were quite dark and I missed some shots.


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 10, 2009)

Can't believe how far people will move stuff for a picture the gurney has moved miles, and there was no bed in the Hazard room, fook knows where thats come from, could of done with that when we slept in there


----------



## bonecollector (Jun 10, 2009)

I love picture 7. 
It looks like someone is leaning on the doorframe.


----------



## piesrme (Jun 10, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys. I have noticed in other places that things go walkies... either people are really setting up their pics or we will have to call in 'most haunted'.

I cant believe you slept in there you mentalist!


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 10, 2009)

New Years Eve,




We tidied up after our selves though, unlike whoever left all that shite in there​


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 10, 2009)

Great pics 

i love doing return visits to see how much has been moved around since last time 



Mex.. i thought of you when i found a room of brand new beds and matresses still wrapped in plastic


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 10, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> Mex.. i thought of you when i found a room of brand new beds and matresses still wrapped in plastic



 No way! been twice and never saw that.


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 10, 2009)

hard to explain on the inside where it is..

you have to climb through where a window was once in an internal door, the door itself is locked.

if you stand with the chimney in front of you and water tower just to the right, it's the part of the building to your left 

have a free map 

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.21273&lon=-2.901698&z=19.3&r=0&src=msl

it was either in that sticky out bit, or where the + is.. piled 5-6 high were the beds.


----------



## Potter (Jun 10, 2009)

Love that with the chevrons. Awesome with you lot staying in there.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 11, 2009)

Liking the mix of photos. The sixth one down I really like for some reason -cheers!


----------



## Erika (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it just me or did anyone else notice what appears to be a figure standing in the door way (side on) in pic 7?

I've circled it:


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 11, 2009)

We shat ourselves when we saw that, it was about 11.00 at night and pitch black. Someone shone a torch across it and we all jumped It's just where someones tried torching the door for some reason.


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 11, 2009)

Brilliant stuff Pies...great shots too


----------



## sj9966 (Jul 7, 2009)

piesrme said:


> My first visit to Deva and probably my last as it looks like it wont be there much longer.




Does anybody know how far demo has gone recently as I am planning to visit real soon, if there is anything left?


----------

